# Baofeng UV5R Or Any Radio To Be Honest



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm a cut to the chase kind of guy, so here goes.

What is the purpose? How can it help me? What are key frequencies to monitor? If I have a medical issue out in the wild so to say, how will this help me?

I understand about licenses and all that. let's say for the common joe, what purpose does this have and how can I deploy easily and effectively?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

In all honesty, if you are out in the middle of no where and all you have is a VHF/UHF handheld you are probably out of luck. While you can extend your range with an antenna you can throw over a tree branch or something. Even then, your range is probably only maybe 15 miles line of sight depending on terrain and obstructions.

If you want to get out there, you need an HF rig.

I have the radio you are asking about and I live about 15 miles as the crow flies from the repeater I want to use. From my back yard I can ping the repeater but my transmissions are not able to be understood. On the other hand, I can hear the base and mobil guys really well.I do suspect if I hooked up the hand held to a chimney mounted mast antenna I would be able to communicate both directions.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Emergency Freq Info for all!

Amateur Radio Prepper Communications Plan
Standardized Amateur Radio Prepper Communications Plan

In the event of a nationwide catastrophic disaster, the nationwide
network of Amateur Radio licensed preppers
will need a set of standardized meeting frequencies to share
information and coordinate activities between various prepper groups.
This Standardized Amateur Radio Communications Plan establishes a set
of frequencies on the 80 meter, 40 meter, 20 meter, and 2 meter
Amateur Radio bands for use during these types of catastrophic
disasters.

Preppers are encouraged to monitor conventional Amateur Radio and
non-Amateur Radio frequencies for sources of information, including:
National Traffic System nets, state ARES/RACES HF nets, global Centers
of Activity (CoA), local VHF/UHF repeaters, CB channel 19, and
national simplex calling frequencies. However, these standardized
frequencies and channels provide a place for preppers to meet and
exchanges information relevant to those of a prepper mindset after a
catastrophic disaster.

Routine nets will not be held on all of these frequencies, but
preppers are encouraged to use them when coordinating with other
preppers on a routine basis. Routine nets may be conducted by The
American Preparedness Radio Net (TAPRN) on these or other frequencies
as they see fit. However, TAPRN will promote the use of these
standardized frequencies by all Amateur Radio licensed preppers during
times of catastrophic disaster. The promotion of this Standardized
Amateur Radio Communications Plan is encouraged by all means within
the prepper community, including via Amateur Radio, Twitter, Facebook,
and various blogs.

Standardized Frequencies and Modes

80 Meters - 3.818 MHz LSB (TAPRN Net: Sundays at 9 PM ET)
40 Meters - 7.242 MHz LSB
40 Meters Morse Code / Digital - 7.073 MHz USB
20 Meters - 14.242 MHz USB
20 Meters Morse Code / Digital - 14.073 MHz USB
2 Meters - 146.420 MHz FM
440 (70 cm) - 446.420 MHz FM
FRS/GMRS - Channel 4 (462.6375 MHz)
CB - Channel 4 (27.005 MHz)
MURS - Channel 4 (154.570 MHz)

The communication of critical information using the AM mode is
encouraged on the standard 80, 40, and 20 meter voice frequencies at
the top of each hour so that those who do not have SSB capable
receivers may obtain pertinent information using the AM mode.

Nets and Network Etiquette

In times of nationwide catastrophic disaster, the ability of any one
prepper to initiate and sustain themselves as a net control may be
limited by the availability of power and other resource shortages.
However, all licensed preppers are encouraged to maintain a listening
watch on these frequencies as often as possible during a catastrophic
disaster. Preppers may routinely announce themselves in the following
manner:

This is [Your Callsign Phonetically] in [Your State], maintaining a
listening watch on [Standard Frequency] for any preppers on frequency
seeking information or looking to provide information. Please call
[Your Callsign Phonetically].

Preppers exchanging information that may require follow up should
agree upon a designated time to return to
the frequency and provide further information. If other stations are
utilizing the frequency at the designated time
you return, maintain watch and proceed with your communications when
those stations are finished. If your communications are urgent and the
stations on frequency are not passing information of a critical
nature, interrupt with the word "Break" and request use of the
frequency.

For More Information

Catastrophe Network:
» Catastrophe Network or @CatastropheNet on Twitter

The American Preparedness Radio Network:


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

A Baofeng suffers from the same line of sight limitations as any other radio BUT, it's capable of using repeaters which can extend it's range up to 100 miles. 

My suggestion would be to look into the Amateur band technician license. 

You can do a lot with a little radio and it can certainly save a life.

Mott


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

HAM radio is one area we have not entered (yet) here at our Mutual Assistance Group and we have discussed it several times in the past. Each time we look into it we bump heads with experienced operators who always try to impress the newcomer with lots of technical talk and bragging about their expertise. This becomes a real stumbling block for us and we bail out.

Can you guys recommend a website discussion group that welcomes novice and interested-but-not-into-it-yet people? Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Dr. Prepper said:


> HAM radio is one area we have not entered (yet) here at our Mutual Assistance Group and we have discussed it several times in the past. Each time we look into it we bump heads with experienced operators who always try to impress the newcomer with lots of technical talk and bragging about their expertise. This becomes a real stumbling block for us and we bail out.
> 
> Can you guys recommend a website discussion group that welcomes novice and interested-but-not-into-it-yet people? Thanks.


How about right here? We have a number of hams on this forum.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I have one of the Baofeng UV5R radios but haven't yet completed my tests. I bought it to start to learn how to use the radio and to listen, which is a great training opportunity.

What I have discovered is that this little radio is ALREADY USEFUL without using it in its full capacity as a HAM. It picks up regular FM stations and the Weather stations that brodcast locally and that alone makes it a decent emergency radio for times of power-out weather, etc. For the under $50 cost, one can have a radio that scans channels, picks up any number of channels both HAM and other, and that one can grow with into true HAM operation. Worth the cost even if just used as an FM or Weather band radio.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> Emergency Freq Info for all!
> 
> Amateur Radio Prepper Communications Plan
> Standardized Amateur Radio Prepper Communications Plan
> ...


You lost me. ;-)

Okay, more specifically, what freqs should I program in that will be of use to me, not necessarily in a crisis situation. I imagine local repeaters should be one I program in?

Based on a the radio I have, I think I can get these:

Standardized Frequencies and Modes

80 Meters - 3.818 MHz LSB (TAPRN Net: Sundays at 9 PM ET)
40 Meters - 7.242 MHz LSB
40 Meters Morse Code / Digital - 7.073 MHz USB
20 Meters - 14.242 MHz USB
20 Meters Morse Code / Digital - 14.073 MHz USB
*2 Meters - 146.420 MHz FM*
*440 (70 cm) - 446.420 MHz FM*
*FRS/GMRS - Channel 4 (462.6375 MHz)*
CB - Channel 4 (27.005 MHz)
*MURS - Channel 4 (154.570 MHz)*

Basically, what channels would be best for me to monitor/have in memory?


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Pa - please forgive me if I sound dumb (well, maybe it's 'cause I am) but why did you BOLD 4 of the lines under Frequencies and Modes? But maybe I should start a new thread and not hijack this topic. Yup, that's what I'll do.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

PA, 
Hello my friend. The Freq's you want (or I would suggest) are the VHF/UHF Call freq's. NOAA, The repeaters for your area, and the 2 and 440 above. Also pick a couple simplex in both UHF and VHF for your group of friends. I have the FRS and GMRS in mine because our Mutual Aid Society are not HAMS. Just country folk and farmers.

Thanks to someone from this forum who turned me onto this, I am going to be building a couple simplex repeaters. I'll do a step by step for the forum (if they work of course, LOL).


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr. I think he bolded those because those are the only freq's in the list that his radio will work with. UV-5 VHF/UHF transceiver.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> PA,
> Hello my friend. The Freq's you want (or I would suggest) are the VHF/UHF Call freq's. NOAA, The repeaters for your area, and the 2 and 440 above. Also pick a couple simplex in both UHF and VHF for your group of friends. I have the FRS and GMRS in mine because our Mutual Aid Society are not HAMS. Just country folk and farmers.
> 
> Thanks to someone from this forum who turned me onto this, I am going to be building a couple simplex repeaters. I'll do a step by step for the forum (if they work of course, LOL).


I will, of course, be following this closely. I've come across some other ideas to build on the simplex repeater idea, but it takes a bit more sophisticated of a radio. I'm also wondering about using Raspberry Pi as a dongle to identify the simplex repeater with your call sign to keep it legal pre-SHTF.

This is some seriously cool crap to play around with!

Dr. Prepper, you do have to forgive a HAM for getting carried away about the technology and the possibilities. All of that is down the road as you really start to learn after you get your Technician ticket. There are numerous online resources that will give you all you need to know to pass the test. I plan on using online resources to move up to a General license so I can really spend some cash! Even if you study and prepare online I can not over state the advantages of finding a local Amatuer Radio Club and joining up. Your learning rate will expand exponentially, and the real Veterans of the club are usually more than happy to take you under their wing.


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

Dr. Prepper said:


> Pa - please forgive me if I sound dumb (well, maybe it's 'cause I am) but why did you BOLD 4 of the lines under Frequencies and Modes? But maybe I should start a new thread and not hijack this topic. Yup, that's what I'll do.


I think it's on topic and forgive me as I'm just starting to study this BUT! The Baofeng UV-5R is a dual band transceiver radio. It will transmit only from 136-174MHz and 400-480MHz. You can monitor many others. The entry level HAM license (technician) will allow you to operate within these two ranges also known as 2 meter band: 144.1-148.0 MHz and the 70cm band: 420.0-450.0 MHz. As you can see, the ranges you are allowed to transmit in fall within what the radio can transmit.

Hope this makes sense

Mott


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

The radio also has FM radio on it too, which can let you monitor fm bands also.. and a hand LED flashlight.

IMO I see the radio as a way of communicating with anyone else with a uhf/vhf radio.
Radios of this size are basically for repeater use.

Learn a little bit about amateur radio.

Most police and government is switching over to 800mhz as far as I am aware, in the old days there were also government channels on these bands, and there still could be in your area. If you need help using a police band is one way, it may not be legal but in an emergency situation if you go onto a monitored channel such as the "national calling channel" and broadcast a mayday or distress then if someone is listening they could go to another line.

I think though you should consider these things after or with a cell phone.

Any major national event though will likely see most communications channels clogged big time. Don't just buy one and use them, learn the rules so that the airwaves are available for as many people in distress as possible.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For the best long range communication in most areas under most condition the HF 80 meter band will probably be your best bet. It is not affected by evergreen trees (like the UHF is) and can be transmitted and received "over the horizon". It does require a larger antenna but with today's fractal technologies you can fit a good sized antenna in a very small area.

In Western Washington 80 meters is used for primary search and rescue due to its ability to get out through the trees and rocky cliffs in the Cascade range.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Is it possible to get small hand held radios that operate over long distance (HF)? And if not can you connect the Baofeng radios up to a bigger ariel? E.g. one on top of your home? I understand the Baofeng devices have a female antena connector which is different to most other radios but you can get an adapter for it to connect a bigger antena? I think they call it a female to female or lesbian adapter!

I'm intending on taking the basic course here in the UK at some point which I think allows you to use equipment up to 10w in power. We no longer need a licence for CB radio but do for Ham. And we are not allowed to even receive radio without the licence. I'm unsure if the Baofeng devices can be turned on and just used for FM radio until you get your licence or not. They seem like great little devices and very cheap too!

I like in quite a hilly area so how far am I likely to be able to send and receive with a Baofeng? And what if anything can you do to increase that range?

I would like the ability to go all the way around the world. I think the information you can pick up could be invaluable in a SHTF situation especially if you can listen to government, law enforcement, air, sea, and anyone else out there.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mottmcfly said:


> I think it's on topic and forgive me as I'm just starting to study this BUT! The Baofeng UV-5R is a dual band transceiver radio. It will transmit only from 136-174MHz and 400-480MHz. You can monitor many others. The entry level HAM license (technician) will allow you to operate within these two ranges also known as 2 meter band: 144.1-148.0 MHz and the 70cm band: 420.0-450.0 MHz. As you can see, the ranges you are allowed to transmit in fall within what the radio can transmit.
> 
> Hope this makes sense
> 
> Mott


Buy the Chinese version and you don't have the restrictions on bands. This will be good for after SHTF as it will also cover interops. Interops frequencies are those used by local govt agencies.

Here is a good resource for various frequencies if you don't have a repeater book.

Interoperability Scanner Frequencies and Radio Frequency Reference

Radio Reference is a good source for all published frequencies.

If you want a repeater book:

ARRL :: Operating :: The ARRL Repeater Directory (Pocket-sized Edition)

They also publish a desk size version.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

As to 2 meter and 440 repeaters, you should look into your local ARES and RACES organizations and find out which one they are on. Also what are the most used in your area.

Where I live, there are a variety of repeater frequencies available. Several of the clubs also have an ICE list (in case of emergency). I always program the ICE list. 

I am also a member of ARES, RACES, MRC and our local office of emergency management. A quick google search will explain these organizations.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

So how does one tell the difference between an export Baofeng and the Chinese version? I iz intriqued...

Been a big weekend for getting geared up. The family of a Silent Key member of my Radio Club hooked me up with all the radio(s) I will ever need for most of what I can see of my Amatuer Radio career along with a spiffy 2 meter antenna. The Silent Key was a WWII Vet who later became an electrical engineer and had a lifetime of cool gear and publications. Our club graciously accepted over 1000 tubes and an early Hickok tube tester in pristine condition, along with a massive amount of books and magazines.

I gotta tell ya, when I got there and they pulled out the box for the "new guy" in the club that their Dad had put together before he passed I was overwhelmed. He put the package together right around the time I got my ticket a couple of months ago. He just figured there is always a new guy who needs gear, and he had a lot. I spent most of yesterday and today with the family and it was a bit emotional when I was leaving this afternoon. The family insisted that this is way their Father would have wanted that gear passed on, and even more so that it was going to a fellow Vet. They did agree to let me make a donation to Honor Flight in their Father's name, and I was glad to do so. 

I never had the chance to meet this fellow Vet and Ham, but after spending hours listening to family members and club members share their memories I feel I am less the man I would have been for missing the opportunity.

Sorry to derail the thread, but I needed to get that out there.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> So how does one tell the difference between an export Baofeng and the Chinese version? I iz intriqued...


The official US version will only transmit in the standard 2m/440 range. From China they can tx/rx well outside the standard. Also, this is one of the few radio's around that will allow a 2.5 step which is what they use for interops.

BAOFENG UV 5R Dual Band UHF VHF Two Way Radio Walkie Talkie Interphone DTMF FM 2 | eBay

Free shipping from Hong Kong



Rigged for Quiet said:


> Been a big weekend for getting geared up. The family of a Silent Key member of my Radio Club hooked me up with all the radio(s) I will ever need for most of what I can see of my Amatuer Radio career along with a spiffy 2 meter antenna. The Silent Key was a WWII Vet who later became an electrical engineer and had a lifetime of cool gear and publications. Our club graciously accepted over 1000 tubes and an early Hickok tube tester in pristine condition, along with a massive amount of books and magazines.
> 
> I gotta tell ya, when I got there and they pulled out the box for the "new guy" in the club that their Dad had put together before he passed I was overwhelmed. He put the package together right around the time I got my ticket a couple of months ago. He just figured there is always a new guy who needs gear, and he had a lot. I spent most of yesterday and today with the family and it was a bit emotional when I was leaving this afternoon. The family insisted that this is way their Father would have wanted that gear passed on, and even more so that it was going to a fellow Vet. They did agree to let me make a donation to Honor Flight in their Father's name, and I was glad to do so.
> 
> ...


That is awesome. Regardless of the occasional idiot you hear about, the majority of people in the ham community are good people.


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

PaulS said:


> For the best long range communication in most areas under most condition the HF 80 meter band will probably be your best bet. It is not affected by evergreen trees (like the UHF is) and can be transmitted and received "over the horizon". It does require a larger antenna but with today's fractal technologies you can fit a good sized antenna in a very small area.
> 
> In Western Washington 80 meters is used for primary search and rescue due to its ability to get out through the trees and rocky cliffs in the Cascade range.


Just to keep everyone out of trouble before a SHTF scenario. The entry level technician's license only allows for morse code in this band. You would need to pass the technician exam and then the general to "legally" transmit.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> PA,
> Hello my friend. The Freq's you want (or I would suggest) are the VHF/UHF Call freq's. NOAA, The repeaters for your area, and the 2 and 440 above. Also pick a couple simplex in both UHF and VHF for your group of friends. I have the FRS and GMRS in mine because our Mutual Aid Society are not HAMS. Just country folk and farmers.
> 
> Thanks to someone from this forum who turned me onto this, I am going to be building a couple simplex repeaters. I'll do a step by step for the forum (if they work of course, LOL).


So, of all those you listed, I should concentrate on:

2 Meters - 146.420 MHz FM
440 (70 cm) - 446.420 MHz FM
NOAA Frequency Locally
What VHF/UHF Freqs?
Repeaters which I can look up.

Does this sound right?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PAPrepper, that is correct. As far as this radio is concerned, you should concentrate on programming those listed frequencies and searching to find the freqs for the other categories (weather, local repeaters, etc...)
I highly recommend this site as a go-to reference for this radio: Baofeng Pofung UV5R UV82 UV82X GT3 UVB5 Information Site, Two-Way, Ham Radio, Ham Radio

I caught wind of this little radio a few months back, and decided to try it out.
I have to say, I'm impressed.

It started me into the fascinating world of HAM radios, and I hope to be taking my Tech test very soon.
As I'm not licensed, I've not been able to transmit, but using the other features of the radio has still proven fulfilling.
I use the FM radio constantly since my truck's radio tuckered out.
The flashlight is handy when trying to find dropped keys in the dark.
And the fact that this little radio can use the FRS/GMRS frequencies means it can be used to talk to all those little family radios people use on vacations and such. (although the FCC has not granted this radio license to do so, fair warning)

You can't beat the price for one of these, so setting up a post-SHTF team is pretty affordable. There are many aftermarket options for power and antennae choices too.
I've got the 12v plug in adapter as well as a AAA battery pack for mine, so I can use rechargeable batteries with a solar charger to keep it functioning if the power is out for a long time.
I just need to pick up a few more to be satisfied.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Found my local NOAA and repeater freqs so off to a good start.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think most non-licensed hams figure that in a true SHTF scenario, who cares. I wouldn't care but I am a Tech Class and studying for General class. But you don't need a license to listen and get non-propaganda info when you need it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Very true. Even in "peacetime", if your life is at stake you can use the HAM bands in an emergency with no legal problems.


----------

